# Any new information on Dish Anywhere Transfers?



## neilo (Aug 7, 2006)

I just saw this article from last month just now at engadget that " the company has just promised that Dish Anywhere will handle offline videos by the end of the year. In addition to consolidating the experience, the upgrade also introduces Transfers support to Android and iPhone users -- you won't have to use an iPad to catch up on Hopper DVR recordings." Has anyone seen an actual press release about this or have any newer information? Will there be a software update on our receivers and a new Dish Anywhere App for mobile devices that will enable this? 

I just got a tablet and my WiFi works better in some places of the house than others (such as the kitchen), so it would be nice to transfer a show and then watch it in the kitchen while preparing dinner or washing up.

Thanks,

Neil


----------



## some guy (Oct 27, 2012)

The software is probably already in place on the receiver but now you just need the app update. only 17 days or less


----------



## neilo (Aug 7, 2006)

Just turned on my android tablet and saw the Dish Anywhere App updating. It opened up with a screen about Dish Transfers.

The menu looks relatively straightforward. I'm trying it out right now.


----------



## neilo (Aug 7, 2006)

The Dish Anywhere App has also been updated to support closed captioning.


----------



## neilo (Aug 7, 2006)

Unfortunately the transfer was taking longer than expected and the progress only flashes briefly (less than a second) before going back to pending. I don't know whether I was accomplishing anything. I told a support chat person about that progress message. I asked him how large a half hour show is supposed to be and he had no answer but said it takes a half hour to upload and a half hour to process. It was taking longer than that.


----------



## neilo (Aug 7, 2006)

Tried again and it didn't get past 0% progress when I could see that. I tried another chat and didn't get anywhere. That person suggested uninstalling and reinstalling. 

She also talked with an engineer and then said, "He said that because it was just added they have been seeing some issues with it. Had a customer report it taking over an hour to transfer. 
Unfortunately he said wait a little longer, I will fill out a technical report about the issue so it gets fixed though."

I tried preparing another program (and noticed this time that a half hour program is about 490+ MB). I could see the progress on my tablet of it preparing to transfer, but then when I tried to transfer it -- once again it appears to stall at 0% and not proceed further.


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

How can one play transferred videos on a TV?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

SeaBeagle said:


> How can one play transferred videos on a TV?


You will have to check the instructions for the device that you have transferred your videos to.
If it has a HDMI port you may be able to connect your device direct to a TV.


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

I checked the settings on my iPhone DISH Anywhere application. I do not see that option. Should be an option.


----------



## some guy (Oct 27, 2012)

I'm pretty sure that video output is blocked, just like it was in the past on DRA app and on the Sling App. I could always see the menus and hear audio but video would be a black screen. As soon as I stopped playback, the menus would appear on my TV again. I also confirmed with Sling Tech Support that video output is blocked.

You can try using a Apple Airplay but I believe you would need to enable Mirroring mode on the iDevice.


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

some guy said:


> I'm pretty sure that video output is blocked, just like it was in the past on DRA app and on the Sling App. I could always see the menus and hear audio but video would be a black screen. As soon as I stopped playback, the menus would appear on my TV again. I also confirmed with Sling Tech Support that video output is blocked.
> 
> You can try using a Apple Airplay but I believe you would need to enable Mirroring mode on the iDevice.


I wrote to the peeps that invented the application and asked that the ability to look at a transferred show to beable to be viewed on a TV.

I will download the AirPlay application and see if that works. if o e can view You Tube videos on a TV then DISH Anywhere should work the same.


----------



## some guy (Oct 27, 2012)

AirPlay won't work with On Demand content or transferred videos. It only works for content you are Slinging.


----------



## neilo (Aug 7, 2006)

It appears that there were enough problems that they have reverted the Android version back to what it was earlier without any transfers. I just called and they said they had no ETA on when it will be reissued again with transfers.


----------



## Revrick (Sep 5, 2013)

the android version of dish transfer was to be in the latest update to dish anywhere but it was pulled after some users were having difficulties


----------



## neilo (Aug 7, 2006)

The android version of the dish transfer is back.


----------



## neilo (Aug 7, 2006)

So, I called up support and they said that even though the App was sent out again, it still isn't supposed to be working anyway.


----------



## Calvin386 (May 23, 2007)

I have the Dish Anywhere app on iPhone 5. I use it to stream all the time. 

I don't see an option to transfer programming. Should there be one?

Thanks...


----------



## some guy (Oct 27, 2012)

I didn't think the iOS version was ever pulled and has transfers since the update that included them.


----------



## Calvin386 (May 23, 2007)

Where do I find the transfer option in the Dish Anywhere app?


----------



## hasbeen29650 (Mar 25, 2012)

Calvin386 said:


> Where do I find the transfer option in the Dish Anywhere app?


It is a menu option on my Dish Anywhere app. Do you have the latest version of the app? Also, do you have a Hopper with Sling (also known as Hopper 2). That is the only DVR from Dish that supports transfers.


----------



## Calvin386 (May 23, 2007)

Maybe that's it. I have sling but it's the original Hopper. Still
Seems like it would be on my app. My app is updated.


----------



## neilo (Aug 7, 2006)

Dish Anywhere has been updated a few times since I last tried the mobile transfer on my android tablet. It looks like it finally works, though it is not perfect.

This time when I started transferring the Simpsons episode I prepared so many months ago I actually saw progress in the transfer. I saw % transferring increasing. Unfortunately, when my android paused while I was doing something else it stopped the transfer and the second time it did this it was unable to continue. I tried again and kept it "live" the whole time and it succeeded in transferring the whole episode. I tried watching it and it looks like it works. 

The inability to transfer when it is in background or the fact that transferring doesn't stop the android from trying to save battery life is a problem, but at least it works now.


----------



## electro22 (Jun 29, 2009)

Calvin386 said:


> Maybe that's it. I have sling but it's the original Hopper. Still
> Seems like it would be on my app. My app is updated.


Yeah, that is it  I had the same symptoms, then I upgraded to the new Hopper with built-in sling and the app automatically showed the transfer option. The app only shows the transfer option when you have the new Hopper.


----------

